# Camelbak Skyline LR vs. USWE Ranger vs. ?



## zuuds (Jan 30, 2004)

I have an Evoc FR Enduro Blackline (16L) protector pack, which is fantastic for long rides where you need to carry a lot of water, spare tube, layers, etc. Although it's a "traditional" long and skinny bladder design, the wide hip strap and the back protector do a pretty good job of transferring the weight to my hips, like an internal frame backpacking pack. Nevertheless, I do feel a lot of the weight in my upper back, especially when the bladder is full.

For real short rides, I can get by with a water bottle and a few minimal supplies in a Dakine stealth hip pack.

I'm looking for something in between these two systems for mid range rides, such as the Skyline LR or USWE Ranger, for the times when the EVOC is too much and the Dakine is not enough. I've seen this thread which has a lot of good info on this subject. Any further thoughts on the USWE vs. Skyline, or other options to consider?


----------



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

Ranger all day. It doesn’t move on your back and is super comfortable. I actually have an extra I was thinking of putting up for sale this weekend. DM me if interested.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

The USWE's are all I use, they do not move at all. But they do sit pretty high up on your back.


----------



## yamaha267 (Aug 29, 2010)

Camelbak skyline LR.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I used a Skyline for about a year. I posted a review:

https://vikapprovedblog.wordpress.com/2017/12/28/camelbak-skyline-10r-1yr-review/

Coles Notes - not a bad pack, but heavy for it is and a few design issues you wouldn't expect from a company like CB that has been doing packs forever. I switched to a Wing Nut pack and it was much better in pretty every respect.


----------



## zuuds (Jan 30, 2004)

vikb said:


> I used a Skyline for about a year. I posted a review:
> 
> https://vikapprovedblog.wordpress.com/2017/12/28/camelbak-skyline-10r-1yr-review/
> 
> Coles Notes - not a bad pack, but heavy for it is and a few design issues you wouldn't expect from a company like CB that has been doing packs forever. I switched to a Wing Nut pack and it was much better in pretty every respect.


Cool - really good review of the Skyline, and I was not aware of the Wingnut pack, looking forward to the review of that pack on your blog!


----------



## ScottieM8 (Apr 3, 2015)

Tried the Skyline and it moves and gets tossed around in technical descents. Sold it and gave the Uswe Patriot a try. The Uswe claim is true ,no dancing monkey on your back. I took it down on my favorite trails that has jumps and tons to rocks for a test and it passed with flying colors. Did not shift or bumped my head like other packs did. Thinking about getting the Explorer 26 for the long rides. Yeah, it's that good.


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

any of you guys with the USWE packs have lower back pain?

do the USWE airborne or patriot packs reduce or increase lower back pain while riding?

i have a skyline LR only because i assumed having the LR would reduce lower back pain.


----------



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

useport80 said:


> any of you guys with the USWE packs have lower back pain?
> 
> do the USWE airborne or patriot packs reduce or increase lower back pain while riding?
> 
> i have a skyline LR only because i assumed having the LR would reduce lower back pain.


I often times get back pain but not every ride. My USWE does not make it worse. It's really quite comfortable.


----------



## ScottieM8 (Apr 3, 2015)

Back pain is usually caused by being hunched over the bike too much. I try to keep my shoulders squared and back straight and stay relaxed. The days I'm tensed, my back hurts. It's like people that slouch have a tendency to have back issues. On a side note, my Uswe pack disappears after a few minutes. That's how comfy it is.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

USWE pack sit higher than others so if you have a weak core it can make your lower back a little sore. When my core is strong it doesn't bother me. When it's not I can sometimes feel it. Your seat angle/hip angle can also make a difference in how it treats you. I look past all that because of how well it stays in place.


----------

